# Quick Update



## shirl (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi all,

thought I would just give you all a quick update on the Tai Chi! Well have just finished my first term and must say I have enjoyed it sooooo much, I am going to continue next year. I really look forward to my Monday evenings, havin fun and exercise! Who'd have thunk it?

Think I'm well and truely hooked  

Shirl x


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thats great Shirl - keep it up.
Is it relaxing?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2010)

Excellent news Shirl! Glad you are enjoying it so much!


----------



## Steff (Dec 1, 2010)

Fab news Shirl lovely to hear your enjoying it hun xx good work.


----------



## shirl (Dec 1, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Thats great Shirl - keep it up.
> Is it relaxing?



Hi Lucy, 

yeah is very relaxing, an helped lower bs levels too, bonus or what?


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thats fantastic!


----------



## shirl (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanx Northener and Steff for the encouragement means a lot 

So pleased I am managing to go too, always get nervous when meeting new people


----------

